# Warum keine Garantie auf gesleevtes Netzteil?



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal eine kleine Frage. Sobald ein Netzteil gesleevt wird erlischt die Garantie. 
Auch wenn alles danach wieder richtig zusammengesteckt wurde und das Netzteil auch FUNKTIONIERT.

Jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus das das Netzteil 1 Jahr später kaputt geht, meinetwegen weil ein Kondensator geplatzt ist weil die OTP nicht gegriffen hat. 
Schicke ich das Netzteil dann ein dann erhalte ich es ja meistens auf meine Kosten zurück mit dem Hinweis: Wurde geöffnet, reparieren wir nicht.

Meine Frage jetzt: Warum? Der Schaden hat rein garnichts mit dem Sleeven der Kabel zu tun und ist auch nicht dadurch 
entstanden da das Netzteil ja ein jahr lang ohne Probleme lief. Könnte man nicht nach dem Sleeven einen Nachweis von irgendwo bekommen das das Ding funktioniert?
Und es im Garantiefall dann trotzdem repariert wird solange der Schadfen nicht mit dem Sleeve zusammenhängt?

mfg

PS: Geschichte frei erfunden.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. November 2013)

Wenn man das Netzteil öffnet ist es immer ein Garantie Verlust. 
Kannst du beweisen das der Schaden nicht durch das sleeven kommt ? 
Denke nicht, daher winkt da sofort jeder Hersteller ab und sagt es ist etwas geändert worden am Netzteil,
wir werden diesen Fall nicht weiter verfolgen da Garantie erloschen.
Kein Hersteller befasst sich mit einem geänderten Netzteil mehr als 1 min lang, schon gar nicht wenn man offensichtliche Änderungen sieht.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (18. November 2013)

Ich glaube das liegt dann an der Willkür des Herrstellers dieses Gerät nicht mehr zu reparieren. Den die meisten Herrsteller machen es auch wenn das NT gesleevt ist. Dann aber meistens aus kulanz. Bei einem Nachweis das es nicht am sleeven liegt wird es schwer... da bräuchte man einen Sachverständigen, der ein Gutachten erstellt und dann sagt das der schaden nicht duch die Sleeve-Arbeiten entstanden ist. Wenn jetzt aber der Herrsteller in seine Garantiebestimmungen geschrieben hat, dass die garantie erlischt wenn du es physikalisch veränderst (in form von zum beispiel sleeve)... hast du pech gehabt... dann kannst du nur noch auf die kulanz hoffen.


----------



## ich111 (18. November 2013)

Ist logisch, dass die das machen, ein nachprüfen ob du das wars ist nicht billig dann würden sich alle wieder beschweren wenn die Rechnung bei eigenverschulden auf sie abgewälzt würde


----------



## watercooled (18. November 2013)

Deswegen meine ich ja ob man da nicht einen Nachweis erstellen könnte das 
das Netzteil nach wie vor technisch Einwandfrei ist.

Keine Ahnung was sowas kostet aber günstiger als ein neues Netzteil (100€) plus Sleeve (60€) ist es bestimmt.
Und bei 5 Jahren Garantie die es auf die meisten NTs gibt sollte sich das doch lohnen.


----------



## cvzone (18. November 2013)

Ein technisches Gutachten das deinem Netzteil volle Funktionalität (gem. Werkspezifikationen!) bescheinigt und noch dazu den Zustand der Werkstoffe überprüft, unbezahlbar im Vergleich zum Neupreis eines Netzteils. Da könntest du dir 10 neue von kaufen.

Mir scheint du hast da elektrotechnisch nicht so wirlich einen Background.


----------



## Chimera (18. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> ...


 

Corsair ist diesbezüglich sehr kulant gewesen beim Kollegen, der hat aber vor dem sleeven direkt bei denen nachgefragt bzw. findet man diesbezüglich auch im Luxx Forum nen interessanten Post zu Corsair und deren Meinung: Garantie beim Sleeving von Seasonic-Netzteilen - ComputerBase Forum -> da geht es aber in erster Linie um vollmodulare Netzteile, wo man eben das Netzteil gar nicht erst öffnen müsst. Aber, man muss da eh mal wieder eins in Betracht ziehen: Garantie(!) ist und bleibt ne Kulanzsache vom Hersteller (sprich freiwillige Leistung nach deren Bedingungen), egal bei welchem Hersteller und somit hat diesbezüglich auch jeder Hersteller seine Einstellung dazu (wird halt nur zu gerne mit der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung verwechselt). Drum darf man z.B. bei Herstellern wie MSI, Evga oder Asus problemlos den Kühler wechseln, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt (Karte muss aber wieder in Originalzustand versetzt werden vor RMA und Schaden darf nicht durch Kühlermod entstanden sein), während bei Herstellern wie Palit/Gainward explizit in deren Garantiebestimmungen steht, dass ihre(!) Garantie bei ner physischen Änderung verfällt.
Warum es die meisten Hersteller von Netzteilen wahrscheinlich auch untersagen, sollte ja klar sein: selbst wenn das Netzteil schon 1 Monat von der Dose entfernt ist, herrscht im innern bei gewissen Bauteilen noch immer Lebensgefahr. Und auch wenn von 100 Nutzern 2 wirklich wissen was sie machen, muss der Hersteller eben auch an die 98 Nichtwisser denken und sich schon dagegen absichern, dass es nicht plötzlich nach nem schlimmen Stromschlag heisst "Ja aber Hersteller meinte doch, dass ich es problemlos öffnen könne zum sleeven, also kann es doch nicht gefährlich sein"  Ist jetzt etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt, aber man versteht wohl was ich meine


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2013)

Chimera schrieb:


> Corsair ist diesbezüglich sehr kulant gewesen beim Kollegen, (...) -> da geht es aber in erster Linie um vollmodulare Netzteile, wo man eben das Netzteil gar nicht erst öffnen müsst.


...womit wir bei der 'don't ask, don't tell' Policy wären. Sprich: Wird nicht nach gefragt und entsprechend interessierts nicht...

Dennoch kann beim sleeven viel falsch gehen...

Letztendlich muss ich echt fragen, was dieser Thread hier überhaupt soll. WARUM ists nicht logisch, dass die Garantie in solchen Fällen abgelehnt werden wird??


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2013)

Sofern Du vorgefertigte Kabel wie diese hier verwendest wirst Du keinen Garantieverlust erleiden:

be quiet! Sleeved Power Cable CM-61050, 3x SATA + 1x HDD/FDD, 1000mm (BC051) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du selbst das sleeven übernimmst, kann sich der Hersteller jederzeit auf den Garantieverlust berufen.


----------



## Alephthau (18. November 2013)

watercooled schrieb:


> Deswegen meine ich ja ob man da nicht einen Nachweis erstellen könnte das
> das Netzteil nach wie vor technisch Einwandfrei ist.
> Keine Ahnung was sowas kostet aber günstiger als ein neues Netzteil (100€) plus Sleeve (60€) ist es bestimmt.



Gutachter lassen sich ihre Arbeit gut bezahlen, billig ist das nicht! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## MatzeLP (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo Community & be quiet Staff

Ich habe nun auch eine Frage zum Garantie Verlust beim Sleeven:
Verliert man die Garantie auch, wenn man das Netzteil *nicht* öffnet?
Also man sleevt den 24 Pin ATX Stecker einfach nur bis ans Ende und macht da einen fetten Schrumpfschlauch drauf.
Die anderen Kabel sind ja sowieso modular, da dürfte es ja auch kein Problem sein.
Also verliert man die Garantie erst beim Öffnen, oder schon, wenn man einen Pin aus einem Stecker entfernt, um das Kabel zu sleeven?


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Januar 2014)

Warum wollt ihr Garantie für ein Netzteil, an dem ihr selbst rumgefummelt habt?!

WAS spricht gegen die Verwendung von Verlängerungen?
Oh wait, das wäre ja die einfachere Lösung...


----------



## MatzeLP (23. Januar 2014)

Hi Stefan

Ich wollte doch nur fragen, ob noch Garantie drauf ist. Ich verlange das ja auf gar keinen Fall. Aber Garantie wäre schon schön. 
Ich meine, man verändert ja nichts am NT, nur an den Kabeln.

Der heillose Kabelsalat. Statt Verlängerungen zu benutzen würde ich lieber den normalen Sleeve darauflassen. 
Denn im Prodigy gibt es so gut wie gar keine Möglichkeit, Kabel zu verstecken.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Januar 2014)

MatzeLP schrieb:


> Hi Stefan
> 
> Ich wollte doch nur fragen, ob noch Garantie drauf ist. Ich verlange das ja auf gar keinen Fall. Aber Garantie wäre schon schön.
> Ich meine, man verändert ja nichts am NT, nur an den Kabeln.
> ...



Eine vertauschte Phase und das Teil verabschiedet sich ins Nirwana....


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2014)

watercooled schrieb:


> Deswegen meine ich ja ob man da nicht einen Nachweis erstellen könnte das
> das Netzteil nach wie vor technisch Einwandfrei ist.



Aber woher soll der Hersteller wissen ob Du nach dem sleeven nicht irgendwas falsch verdrahtet hast und das Teil Dir deswegen um die Ohren geflogen ist. Anschließend kann man es ja dann "korrekt" machen und wieder einschicken.


----------



## Joselman (23. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> WAS spricht gegen die Verwendung von Verlängerungen?


 
- Sleevequalität
- verfügbaren Farben, (z.B. keine 2 oder 3 farbigen)
- noch mehr Kabel (würde bei mir bedeuten, dass ich die Rückwand nie wieder zu bekomme)
- man bekommt nicht für alles einheitliche Verlängerungen
- Preis


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo MatzeLP,

jegliche Veränderung und/oder Manipulation des Netzteils, sowie eine Beschädigung durch äußere mechanische Einwirkung, führt zum Garantieverlust.

Bitte lese hierzu auch unsere Garantiebedingungen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## MatzeLP (23. Januar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Eine vertauschte Phase und das Teil verabschiedet sich ins Nirwana....


 


keinnick schrieb:


> Aber woher soll der Hersteller wissen ob Du nach dem sleeven nicht irgendwas falsch verdrahtet hast und das Teil Dir deswegen um die Ohren geflogen ist. Anschließend kann man es ja dann "korrekt" machen und wieder einschicken.


 OK, ist ein Argument. Dann sollte man die Kabel beschriften. ^^



Joselman schrieb:


> - Sleevequalität
> - verfügbaren Farben, (z.B. keine 2 oder 3 farbigen)
> - *noch mehr Kabel *(würde bei mir bedeuten, dass ich die Rückwand nie wieder zu bekomme)
> - man bekommt nicht für alles einheitliche Verlängerungen
> - Preis


 


be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo MatzeLP,
> 
> jegliche Veränderung und/oder Manipulation des Netzteils, sowie eine Beschädigung durch äußere mechanische Einwirkung, führt zum Garantieverlust.
> 
> ...


 
OK Danke; schade, aber auch verständlich. 



> §4.1
> "wenn das Gerät ohne Zustimmung geöffnet, repariert oder modifiziert wurde"


Wie bekommt man so eine Zustimmung?


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2014)

1. Musst du dazu schon mal die Schule beenden.
2. Nach der Schule musst eine entsprechende Ausbildung starten, die es dir rechtlich erlaubt, an solchen Dingen rumzufummeln. (also sowas wien Ingeneur in Elektrotechnik, Schwerpunkt SMPS).
3. Musst du ganz lieb fragen, ob du das darfst.

4. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Hersteller solche Modifikationen zulässt, ist gering.

Und bei Minderjährigen ist sowieso alles ausgeschlossen...


----------



## MatzeLP (23. Januar 2014)

OK; das war ausführlich. 
Also muss ich noch einige Zeit warten. Oder aber es einfach versuchen.


----------

